# Ausprobiert: Arctic Cooling Alpine AM4 Passive auf AMD Ryzen 7 2700



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Ausprobiert: Arctic Cooling Alpine AM4 Passive auf AMD Ryzen 7 2700* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ausprobiert: Arctic Cooling Alpine AM4 Passive auf AMD Ryzen 7 2700*


----------



## cuteEevee (12. Juli 2018)

Habt ihr noch Wärmeleitpaste unten angebracht oder 'nur' das Pad verwendet was mit ausgeliefert wurde?
Das kleine weiße Rechteck sah schon so aus als wär es etwas zu kein für den Ryzen Heatspreader.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. Juli 2018)

Wir haben den kühler erst nur so aufgebracht, mussten ihn dann aber noch einmal abnehmen, da haben wir dann natürlich die Paste neu aufgetragen. Man hat allerdings gesehen, dass auch dieser Abdruck für den Heatspreader des Ryzen Prozessors ausreicht, zumal es ja nicht schlimm ist wenn nicht der komplette Heatspreader abgedeckit ist, da der Die ja sowieso mittig sitzt. Da sind die Temperaturdifferenzen nur minimal. 

-Willi


----------



## tranceuser (12. Juli 2018)

Cooler Test, dürft gerne öfter passive Kühlmöglichkeiten testen.

Mich hätte noch ein Test ohne manuelle Drosselung, beim daily use, interessiert. 

Wie schnell sich der Kühler aufheizt (ausgehend von der Umgebungstemp), wie schnell sich beides abkühlt (mit einem Gehäuselufter über längere Zeit) und bis wohin die CPU drosselt.

Wenn die CPU nur sporadisch hoch taktet, könnte das bisschen Kühlung ja trotzdem ausreichend sein. (klar, mit deutlich höheren Temps als mit aktiver Kühlung)


----------



## Lowmotion (12. Juli 2018)

Ein nachfolgender Test mit einem oder zwei günstigen Lüftern bzw. lautlosen Lüftern wäre noch interessant.


----------



## McZonk (12. Juli 2018)

Das Thema Mainboard-VRM wäre hier nochmal ein Blick wert (keine aktiver Luftstrom, Achtkerner auf der B350-Platine, warmes PCB - das klingt... anspruchsvoll)


----------



## seahawk (12. Juli 2018)

Einfach mal mit einem leisen 80er vorne dran testen bitte.


----------



## Pu244 (12. Juli 2018)

Mit Lüfter führt man das ganze passive Konzept ad absurdum. Persönlich kann ich sagen, dass man die Angaben nicht wirklich erst nehmen sollte. Mein NoFan CR95 kann, statt der versprochenen 95W, nur 55W von meinem i7 3770 abführen, mit einem verlöteten Sandy Bridge wäre wohl noch etwas mehr drin gewesen. Von daher sollte man da eher etwas weniger als die 47 W nehmen, wenn möglich 35W und dem Board befhlen, dass die CPU die TDP einhalten soll. Alternativ geht etwas mehr, mit einem besseren Kühler sollten eventuell noch die standardmäßigen 65W des R7 2700 drin sein. So oder so ist passive Kühlung eine aufwändige und teure Sache. Gute passive Netzteile kosten auch 120€ aufwärts (wobei da Seasonic fast schon ein Monopol hat), ein  guter Big Tower ist ebenfalls fast Pflicht usw..


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (12. Juli 2018)

Passiv-Kühlung halte ich in Zeiten von Leisen Lüftern auch bei höheren Drehzahlen selbst bei Silent-Freaks für ungeeignet Man sieht ja was bei mangelndem Feintuning bei rum kommt. Abschaltende Systeme oder gar Instabilität auf Grund fehlendem Luftstroms sind einfach nicht Zeitgemäß.


----------



## mannefix (12. Juli 2018)

Wir takten runten, wir undervolten, wir schalten Hypertreating aus - vollkommen sinnfrei. 

300 u/Min = unhörbar.


----------



## Nono15 (13. Juli 2018)

Ich fand den Test klasse, für einen HTPC durchaus eine Überlegung wert 
Wäre toll, wenn Ihr den Test  mit einem Stromspar-Ryzen (wie dem Ryzen 2400GE oder dem Ryzen 2700E/2600E) nochmal durchführen könntet, dann auch mit langsam drehenden Gehäuselüftern z.B. (vorne und oben), oder auch in einem kleinen Gehäuse.
Das wären ja auch eher die APU´s/CPU´s, die ich in einem HTPC einsetzen würde.

Gerne mehr von solchen Kühllösungen


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2018)

Hat Arctic paar AMD Athlon XP kühler im Lager gefunden und löcher reingebohrt?

Das ist 2€ Alu Block Kühler da gab es schon besseres vor fast 20 Jahren ALpha PAL 8045 xD 

Denke wenn man 20€ Tower Kühler nimmt, der 90° gedreht und Lüfter abnimmt giobts bessere Temperaturen


----------



## franzthecat (25. Juli 2019)

Man kann HPT ausschalten ,man kann sich auch das Hirn ausschalten .


----------

